# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon Ver3.46C HOT UPDATE ADD MTK,SPD,MTK Andriod,Samsung OG & MORE

## mohamed73

*GPGDragon Ver3.46C* *HOT UPDATE ADD MTK,SPD,MTK Andriod,Samsung OG & MORE On The Way*   *Adjust MTK Android Read Flash MTK 6575 6577 6583 6589 Support Preloader Dirver and MTK-USB
 Driver Read Back MTK 6572 6582 Support Prealoder Driver Read Flash Only MTK 6573 Support MTK-USB Driver Read Flash MTK 6583\6589 Add New Flash Support
 *JH4G1d *KJS00M *SEM04G NJSOOM *More TRACE MTK Android Read Flash Monitoring Adjust MTK Android Mobile EMMC Format
 Some Set After Format will hand on log 5 min,this is normal
 Add Samsung Mobile SC6530 CPU Support Adjust MTK 6260 Format Adjust SPD 6530 Read Flash Adjust MTK Android EMMC Write Flash
 All MTK Android Flash only working with MTK-USB Driver*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
ONLINE BUY GPGDragon Dongle* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *WE DO OUR BEST
WE WILL NEVER REST*   ALL Cradit Goes To Zhulanqi Because he 
Always Doing Work very very Hard Thanks You 
Zhulanqi Brother BR Salman  *BR,*

----------


## فراج الروبى

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## arslan

ابداع

----------

